# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Có nên đầu tư cho con học tiếng Anh hè bán trú ?

## hoangkiso

Tại sao lại có kỳ nghỉ hè? Tất cả đều hướng tới mục tiêu cho con có những khoảnh khắc THƯ GIÃN, VUI CHƠI, BỔ SUNG CÁC KỸ NĂNG mà trên trường không rèn luyện. Nhưng đã bao lâu rồi rất nhiều MÙA HÈ BỊ LÃNG QUÊN? Mùa hè của con lại tiếp tục các môn học trên trường với KHỐI KIẾN THỨC KHỔNG LỒ khiến cho con chỉ có vùi đầu vào sách vở không biết thế giới xung quanh mình như thế nào ? xã hội đã phát triển ra sao? Sau đó, khi con bước vào đời chỉ là một đống lý thuyết mà chẳng có thực hành, con không thiếu kiến thức nhưng con thiếu kỹ năng sống và sự trải nghiệm.
Nhìn ra thế giới, nhiều trẻ em nước ngoài ngay từ lớp 1 có thể đi ngoại khóa qua đêm do nhà trường tổ chức; lớp 3 có thể ra nước ngoài, trải nghiệm những hoạt động ngoại khóa trong rừng, lên núi, xuống biển. 
Vậy điều những đứa trẻ của chúng ta thật sự cần là cái gì ? Đó là sự trải nghiệm. 
Chính vì thế, trung tâm tiếng Anh Mamita đã xây dựng chương trình "tiếng Anh hè bán trú - creative camp", con không sợ bị "đói" kiến thức nhưng vẫn thỏa sức vui chơi, khám phá cuộc sống để trả lại cho các con một mùa hè đúng nghĩa. 
*Một chương trình mang lại 6 giá trị*:

1. *Tiếng Anh tương tác*:
Trẻ được tiếp cận với phương pháp SETA ( học tiếng Anh qua trải nghiệm tương tác ), một phương pháp học tiên tiến, được nghiên cứu chuyên sâu cho học sinh tiểu học, với các chủ đề:
_ Học tiếng Anh với phương pháp NHẬP VAI để khám phá thế giới nghề nghiệp: Trẻ sẽ NHẬP VAI diễn tả các nghề nghiệp theo tư duy và sự sáng tạo của mình. Trẻ sẽ được VẬN DỤNG và PHÁT HUY tối đa khả năng tiếng Anh của mình để nhập vai thành các bác sỹ tận tâm, nhà ảo thuật tài ba, các đầu bếp lừng danh... miêu tả nghề nghiệp đó bằng lối suy nghĩ của cá nhân trẻ, chẳng giống ai mà cũng chẳng bắt chước ai. 
_ Phương pháp MÔ PHỎNG thế giới tự nhiên bằng tiếng Anh: Để trẻ có cái nhìn trực quan nhất về thế giới tự nhiên và tạo hứng thú cho trẻ với phương pháp này, Mamita đã xây dựng lên các bức tranh trực quan nhất về thế giới thiên nhiên theo từng chủ đề qua từng lớp học. Điều quan trọng là qua óc quan sát, sự sáng tạo, trí tưởng tượng trẻ sẽ miêu tả thiên nhiên qua cái nhìn của cá nhân mình hoàn toàn bằng tiếng Anh. 
_ Toán tiếng Anh Cambridge: Đây là phương pháp giúp cho bạn trẻ yêu thích toán học nhưng chưa đam mê tiếng Anh có thể học tốt cả hai môn học này. Chương trình Toàn tiếng Anh được biên soạn dựa trên bộ sách "Mathematic" của Cambridge nhằm giúp trẻ phát triển tư duy logic.

2. *Dã ngoại thực tế*
Hoạt động dã ngoại là môi trường lý tưởng để trẻ rèn luyện tiếng Anh vào thực tế cuộc sống. Với nội dung thảo luận bám sát vào các kiến thức trong các bài giảng trên lớp, nâng cao khả năng ghi nhớ và ứng dụng tiếng Anh của trẻ

3. *Các kỹ năng cần thiết*
Rèn luyện kỹ năng cần thiết giúp trẻ tự tin giao tiếp: Một đứa trẻ tự tin nói, tự tin giao tiếp tiếng Anh, không sợ nói sai, phát âm không chuẩn thì đứa trẻ đó hoàn toàn có thể học tốt tiếng Anh trong tương lai gần. Chính vì thế, mục tiêu hàng đầu của lớp học kỹ năng trong chương trình tiếng Anh hè bán trú "creative summer" là giúp trẻ tự tin.

4. *Các hoạt động thể chất*
Các hoạt động thể chất: bóng đá với nam, aerobic với nữ được xen kẽ trong các chương trình học nhằm giúp trẻ thư giãn sau mỗi giờ học. 

5. *Các lớp học mỹ thuật*
Trẻ sẽ được học 2 môn nghệ thuật chính đó là: nặn và vẽ. Thông qua 2 môn nghệ thuật này, trẻ sẽ được thể hiện khả năng của chính bản thân, sự sáng tạo và khéo léo.

6. *Tham gia dự án cộng đồng*
Việc tham gia dự án cộng đồng giúp trẻ có sự hiểu biết về cuộc sống xung quanh. Nâng cao tinh thần trách nhiệm của trẻ với cộng đồng và xã hội.

Mamita CAM KẾT những giá trị mà các con nhận được trong creative camp xứng đáng với sự đầu tư của cha mẹ để cho con một mùa hè ĐỘT PHÁ tiếng Anh, tăng sự tự tin và vui chơi thỏa thích.
.
Tham khảo chương trình: mamita.edu.vn/khoahoc
Trung tâm tiếng Anh Mamita
232h0, Tân Mai, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội Hotline: 0964.736.978

----------

